# Filing income tax



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if I need to report both my uk and my us pension on my 1040? Also if I use the foreign income exclusion do I still need to report my wages on no. 7 and do I need to send in P60s then?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on the status of your UK and US pensions. If you're talking about government pensions (not sure what it's called in the UK, but Social Security in the US), you need to take a look at the US-UK tax treaty. If your US Social Security is NOT taxable in the US (which is, I think, how the UK treaty works), then don't report it - or report it on the line for SS benefits (line 20a), but with 0 of that taxable (line 20b).

If you're receiving wages, then you do report your wages on line 7, and also on the 2555 in order to calculate the appropriate exclusion amount. Do NOT send them P60s or any "foreign" document to justify the amount you report (it may be different from what you're supposed to report anyhow). When you're filing from overseas, they kind of have to take your word for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks again, bev.


----------



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

Bev I posted a new thread on the general forum before I wound my way back here and don't know how to move it over. I forgot you already answered my question about entering wages. Could you take a look at the new thread and help me out. ( and now I see you also answered my question about pensions- more senior moments everyday!). Thanks for your help. 
Anyone else is obviously welcome to respond. Thanks.


----------

